# Marina/ JBR nights



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

Hi you alll Expat forum guys and gals living in the Marina/ JBR. Now that the evenings are cooling and the outdoors is finally an option again I have been wishing I had some buddies at this end of town to go for that stroll down to either walk and stop for a coffee on the way, have a nice chat and enjoy the weather.
If you are interested in meeting new people during a very chilled out evening... PM me...


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

I'm in ...


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

Thanks for the response! I knew there would be a fair amount of people sitting at home wondering the same thing!!

We have our first group walk tonight.... Anyone else wanna join???


----------



## newbie913 (Aug 31, 2010)

Hi Yogagirl, I would love to join except that I live and work on SZR near the DIFC and don’t drive so JBR is a bit out of the way for me especially during the week. But do keep me posted if there’s anything organized and I may be able to join u guys xx


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

A group of us is meeting tonight at 9pm. Sure you dont wanna join?? We are not THAT far away!!


----------



## IkumiM (Jul 31, 2010)

hi everyone! i just read your posts now so i missed your meet up but let mek now when you have your next one. I just moved here from the US (san fran) and live in JBR looking to meet new people


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

IkumiM said:


> hi everyone! i just read your posts now so i missed your meet up but let mek now when you have your next one. I just moved here from the US (san fran) and live in JBR looking to meet new people


im sure Yoga Girl would be planning for Thursday night drinks, you can hang out then


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

Hash4272 said:


> im sure Yoga Girl would be planning for Thursday night drinks, you can hang out then


Are you??? Actually it is Woman's turn this week to organise... AS I've had a manic week and my organising committee partner is travelling again....
Keep watching the forum... something will be organised soon!

Will definitely be doing another power walk along the Marina/ JBR walk next week. I just came back and I have to modify my statement about the nights getting cooler. I felt I had taken a second shower this evening just stepping out!!


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Darn ... I wish I made it ... since I soooo "LOVE" the heat ... hehehehe


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

Saint Ari said:


> Darn ... I wish I made it ... since I soooo "LOVE" the heat ... hehehehe


It was good actually. Miles better than the gym! Gym and sauna rollled into one! lol
You should join us next time... we might even stop for a cool bottle of refreshing water next time! lol


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

"miles" ?? not km?  hmmm ...


----------



## VitaEsMorte (Apr 26, 2010)

It was nice to meet Yoga girl and Andy gers fan. For anybody, I am always at the walk between 6.30 pm and 8.00 pm. Perhaps we can meet again with the Yoga girl's organization


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

VitaEsMorte said:


> It was nice to meet Yoga girl and Andy gers fan. For anybody, I am always at the walk between 6.30 pm and 8.00 pm. Perhaps we can meet again with the Yoga girl's organization


Why is it wherever I go people always unanimously decide I will do all the organising?
Really... I wont be offended if you organise [email protected]!!!!! I might even come along


----------



## VitaEsMorte (Apr 26, 2010)

Yoga girl said:


> Why is it wherever I go people always unanimously decide I will do all the organising?
> Really... I wont be offended if you organise [email protected]!!!!! I might even come along


Since because you are the marketing manager?


I have a humble organization every night, as I said  Anybody who'd like to attend is welcome


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

VitaEsMorte said:


> Since because you are the marketing manager?
> 
> 
> I have a humble organization every night, as I said  Anybody who'd like to attend is welcome


Hmmmmm I thought it was the Events Planners who did the organisation and us Marketing Managers just made it all sound a lot better? lol
Ok ok.... point taken....


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

Yoga girl said:


> Are you??? Actually it is Woman's turn this week to organise... AS I've had a manic week and my organising committee partner is travelling again....
> Keep watching the forum... something will be organised soon!


lets see Woman's organizational skills, will be looking forward to the night


----------



## harrypalmer (Jul 18, 2010)

hi

I live in JBR and have occasionally walked the walk of an evening.

However I dont finish work til late so anyone walking after 9pm, give me a shout.

Hopefully the walk wont finish in Mai Tai as they usually do with me, but you never know

harry


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

harrypalmer said:


> hi
> 
> I live in JBR and have occasionally walked the walk of an evening.
> 
> ...


Hi Harry

we actually went after 9 last night as most of us are busy before then.
I can't make it again til Sunday and will post something about that closer to the day. However if anyone else wants to organise something in the meantime there is no reason you all need for my schedule to be free
I really wont object to it!!!


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

Thought some of the people on this thread might be interested in this link:
Search restaurants - RoundMenu.com

As I know that some people ( no names mentioned but you know who you are "flake"  ) see walking as too strenuous.. perhaps a littlediscounted F&B might tickle their fancy more?


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

From the wisdom of Snoop ... "Fo Shizzle My nizzle "


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Considering the flake just got home from playing volleyball since 7 pm ... Mr. Flake would be very interested in F&B


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

Saint Ari said:


> Considering the flake just got home from playing volleyball since 7 pm ... Mr. Flake would be very interested in F&B


Some of the others played 1 hour of squash and went to the gym or walked for 2 hours...  ..... but I am sure F&B can be arranged pre/post the next power walk!
 
After all it is a well known fact that all athletes need a certain amount of calories per day to keep their energy levels up!


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

Saint Ari said:


> From the wisdom of Snoop ... "Fo Shizzle My nizzle "


hmmm translation anyone please?
Havent signed up to a course of Snoop yet...


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

I'm offering Snoop Language Courses for a very reasonable amount.



Yoga girl said:


> hmmm translation anyone please?
> Havent signed up to a course of Snoop yet...


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

Saint Ari said:


> I'm offering Snoop Language Courses for a very reasonable amount.


Isn't your post classified as advertising for your own business and hence banned according to forum rules?? WHere are the moderators? 

P.s. let's discuss during the next walk


----------



## Azamj (Oct 7, 2010)

For sure


----------



## Midos (Jun 25, 2010)

Any walking activity this week in Marina ?


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

Midos said:


> Any walking activity this week in Marina ?


I believe Vita Es goes walking every evening. I have been rather busy with work and seminars and stuff to be able to arrange for a walk this week. Hopefully I will be able to do that again next week.
There is interest though so if anyone wants to arrange I am sure a lot of people will turn up.


----------



## VitaEsMorte (Apr 26, 2010)

Yep, on weekdays I am always at the Walk between 6.30pm-8.00pm. On weekends between 5.30pm-8.00pm. Anyone who'd like to join is welcome


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Whats up with the "Walking to the Bar" event that you're organizing?


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

Saint Ari said:


> Whats up with the "Walking to the Bar" event that you're organizing?


After rather a long break caused by life simply getting too hectic around here... I propose we could take a long walk around JBR/ Marina with the last stop (as a prize because we are worth it!) at the local coffee shop or bar.

How does Wednesday 27th October sound? Around 9pm?
Who's in? PM me for details please!

Mr Flake no excuses this time!!


----------

